# Search chuck system for spindle thread M52



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi.

I bought lathe with spindle thread M52 and Morse no. 4.
Which chuck system with changed jaws you suggests for me?


I bougth Gomad DNRA








Mine is in worse condition and dont have Tool Rests and extra bed.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't help you with the chuck, but looks like you are getting into some heavy duty metal work .

Herb


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Its wood and metal lathe.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Dominik.

There are so many nice lamps on your blog. Any template to make them?


----------



## astatue (Jul 1, 2015)

Dominik, what exactly is wrong with your chuck? Is it not centering or holding the work? Have you used a dial indicator to determine centricity? Old iron notoriously is much better than new iron.


----------

